

Letter from Julian Assange to President Putin sent last Thursday [pdf] - promocha
https://couragefound.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/ru-1-aug.pdf

======
Grue3
>The Russian people deserve to know when their privacy is so seriously
threatened by an unaccountable foreign intelligence organisation

As one of these Russian people, I'm more threatened by my own, completely
unaccountable, government that does everything in its power to severely
restrict rights and freedoms of our people.

Also I'm pretty sure Putin had way more interesting things to do than read
this letter.

~~~
dm32
Grue3, It's just your opinion, please don't speak from all people. You need to
confirm your words otherwise it's your parallel reality.

~~~
Grue3
I'm not sure how you were able to interpret my post as speaking "from all
people". Pretty sure "I" is a first person singular pronoun. And I'm usually
the first person to call out people who pretend to speak for their country or
their ethnicity.

------
jgrahamc
_Thanks to Edward Snowden, we know that the NSA spied on then-President Dmitry
Medvedev during his visit to Britain for the G20 summit in London in 2009._

I am _shocked_ , _shocked_ I tell you!, that the NSA would spy on the leader
of a foreign country.

~~~
_djo_
Indeed. That strikes me as an example of the NSA doing its job, as opposed to
the warrantless mass surveillance it has also been caught doing.

------
eternalban
Getting tried of this theatre. (Great casting, btw, and congrats for having so
effectively mapped out the psychological buttons of the subject classes.)

------
Fastidious
Wouldn't it make more sense to have written the letter in Russian? (and link a
translation for the rest of the world).

------
happyscrappy
>The Russian people deserve to know when their privacy is so seriously
threatened by an unaccountable foreign intelligence organization.

That's rich.

